
Uncompromising - Kieran Healy - chrismealy
http://www.kieranhealy.org/blog/archives/2011/09/01/uncompromising/
======
winestock
The third paragraph has the core observations.

First quote: "When people talk about _designers_ , an “uncompromising” vision
is perfectly compatible with cutting products down to their essentials,
focusing them entirely on some narrow set of functions, or making them do one
thing perfectly."

One sentence later: "But when people—especially salespeople—talk about
_customers_ , the phrase “no compromises” is the claim that the product will
do whatever the customer wants, even if different customers want different
things. It’s the promise—or pitch—that everyone can have their cake and eat
it."

I'll finish with a quote from John Nance. It's about programmers, but it also
applies to designers and similar creative people: "They don’t teach office
politics in school. They should, but that’s a different story all together. A
programmer has to be quietly focused doing mental gymnastics to produce clean
working code. It’s difficult and takes all your energy. There’s no time to run
around to see who's throwing you under the bus. The games account service
plays has consequences."

[http://johnnance01.wordpress.com/2010/06/15/never-trust-a-
pr...](http://johnnance01.wordpress.com/2010/06/15/never-trust-a-programmer/)

